# Claydeauxs CHICKEN & Dumplings



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

1-Big O whole chicken
1-onion (diced)
3-stalks of celery(chopped)
Favorite seasonings
1-can each cream of chicken and celery

3-cups flour
2-cups chicken stock
1-egg
2-cups milk
1-rolling pin "wood"

Bring chicken to a boil in big pot of seasoned water.
Add 3 stalks celery and 1 onion to seasoned water

Remove chicken after about an hour of cooking and let cool.

Add 1 can cream celery and chicken soup to stock mixture on med-low
and stir often.

In very large bowl add 3 cups flour and push up on sides
to make a hole in middle then add one egg and start
adding bout a cup of cooled chicken broth and stir with fork
until egg mixed then add enough chicken stock to make
workable dough for dumplings..if to wet add more flour..if to dry 
add more stock.Roll out about 1/8 thick on floured surface.Cut
into desireable size dumplings.

Add dumplings to _med-low_ heat back to big pot of chicken stock.
*No need to stir until all dumplings are added to pot and then wait about 15 mins. *

Add about 2 cups of milk and cook about 15 mins.

Add de-boned chicken back to mixture

Stir gentley with large wide wooden spoon(to prevent breaking dumplings).
Watch heat and re-duce if nessary to prevent boiling over till milk
cooks down..Stir bottom of pot about every 15mins.

Enjoy....


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks good.I'll try it next week and post my results. Many thanks..


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Good everytime!


----------

